# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Видеосистема >  Странная проблема....

## InWith

У меня монитор Acer (ЖК) и встроенная видео карта....Проблема в следующем. 

Когда фон на экране тёмный (на светлых не так заметно) кажется как будто магнитные волны мерцают (или что-то в этом роде) повысил частоту до 75 ГЦ (больше нельзя) и всё равно тоже самое...Что делать? Может причина в том, что рядом с монитором стоят колонки? Но я их и выключал и отодвигал...ничего не помогает...

----------


## zloytarik

Неси в СЦ монитор, скорее всего резистор вылетел.

----------


## nook

разрешение поменяй. Я на мониторе BenQ с таким сталкивался.

----------

